# PS4 an PC-Monitor anschließen



## Jak9877 (1. März 2014)

*PS4 an PC-Monitor anschließen*

Hey,
ich habe nicht viel Ahnung von der Computertechnik zocke aber für mein Leben gern.
So will ich mir eine PS4 zulegen.
Zu meiner Frage, was brauche ich, damit ich eine PS4 auf dem Bildschirm AOC 2236 VWA von 21,5 Zoll spielen kann?
Er hat einen USB 2.0 , einen VGA, und einen DVI-D (Dual Link) Ausgang.
Hier zum Datenblatt: AOC E2236Vwa - Datenblatt - CHIP
Reicht dazu ein HDMI zu DVI-D Adapter. Wenn ja, kann mir jemand einen empfehlen? (Amazon Link optional)
Und wie sieht es genau mit dem Sound aus, denn der Monitor hat keine integrierten Soundboxen.

Ich würde mich über eine schnelle Hilfe freuen 
Mfg Jakob


----------



## ricoroci (1. März 2014)

*AW: PS4 an PC-Monitor anschließen*

Ich denke mal, damit sollte es getan sein.

Was willst du denn für den Sound? 
Eine externe Pc-Anlage, Kopfhörer,...?


----------



## claster17 (1. März 2014)

*AW: PS4 an PC-Monitor anschließen*

Am besten DVI-HDMI-Adapter + HDMI-Kabel, da diese DVI-HDMI-Kabel für kaum etwas anderes verwendbar sind.


----------



## ricoroci (1. März 2014)

*AW: PS4 an PC-Monitor anschließen*

Oder so, nur wenn du es nur dafür verwenden willst, würde ich das Kabel nehmen.
Weniger Steckverbindungen ist immer besser.


----------



## Jak9877 (2. März 2014)

*AW: PS4 an PC-Monitor anschließen*

Jo Danke für die schnelle Hilfe werde mir also so ein Kabel zulegen.


Zum Ton, bei der PS4 kann man ja bei den Controllern ein Headset einstecken. Da mir das etwas zu umständig ist, mein Frage, kann man da nicht irgendwo anderes noch eine externe Soundanlage dranstecken?


----------



## ricoroci (2. März 2014)

*AW: PS4 an PC-Monitor anschließen*

Also die PS4 hat, soweit ich weiß, nur einen Optischen Ausgang was den Ton betrifft (S/PDIF).
Hat dein Bildschirm einen Ausgang?


----------



## thekerub (2. März 2014)

*AW: PS4 an PC-Monitor anschließen*

Hast du denn Boxen oder ein Headset? Falls ja, haben die Boxen einen optischen/spdif Eingang? Ansonsten gibt es Konverter von spdif auf Chinch (für Boxen) oder Klinke (für Headset) für ca 20€. Man sollte natürlich keine klanglichen Höchstleistungen erwarten.

Falls nein, kauf dir ein vernünftiges 2.0-System mit spdif Eingang. Für ein einfaches Headset mit Mikro zum Voicechat kann man wunderbar den Anschluss am Controller nutzen.


----------



## Jak9877 (2. März 2014)

*AW: PS4 an PC-Monitor anschließen*

Ok, dann werde ich einfach mein Headset für den Voicechat benutzen, der Ton ist ja nicht unbedingt nötig


----------



## thekerub (2. März 2014)

*AW: PS4 an PC-Monitor anschließen*

Ton ist nicht nötig? Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht


----------



## corfuboy (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PS4 an PC-Monitor anschließen*

Guten Tag ...
bin neu hier und kenne mich hier noch nicht so gut aus und weiss nicht wie ich ein eigenes Thema öffnen kann...
Da ich hier mitbekommen habe das es ungefähr um das gleiche problem geht schreibe ich mal hier rein und hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen....
Spiele auf der PS4 Fifa und habe bis jetzt über einen Plasma Fernseher gespielt ....
habe mir jetzt einen Monitor von BenQ ZOWIE XL2411 zugelegt 24 Zoll mit 144 Hz ....
jetzt meine Frage eher sind es zwei ....
1. Ist der Monitor ok zum Fifa Spielen oder gibt es da bessere 
2. Wie bekomme ich die 144 Hz Aktiviert passiert es Automatisch über das HDMI kabel oder ist es gar nicht möglich über die Konsole die 144 Hz zu nutzten ....
bin über jeden tipp und Erfahrung eurer Seite dankbar  ....!!!!!


----------

